# 7 weeks pregnant and cramping



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi there, 


I am 7 weeks pregnant and since sunday i have had niggles in my ovaries and groin area but they have gradually got more frequent and a bit more painful(more like cramping). I must add that we have had 2 scares with red bleeding-the first last tues and the second on friday night. After the first one we were given an early scan and they found the babies heartbeat and the bleeding was unexplained. The bleed on friday meant we were sent to the A&e department at the hospital but too be honest it was a bit of a waste of time as they said there was nothing they could do. 
I am just really scared that this is the start of a miscarriage again(i have had 1 on our first cycle of IVF). Should i prepare for the worst?


Thanking you. Oliviaxxx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi i just thought i would let you know that i had my 7 weeks scan yesterday and everything was good, baby good size etc. Bleeding is unexplained and i could have more but its not affecting the baby. With regards to the cramping its practically gone but now i think about it they were more on and off twinges which my midwife friend has told me are very common in early pregnant. So anyway so far so good.


Oliviax


----------

